# 65 Ram Air Exhaust Manifolds



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

So, will I notice any difference if I get a set of these for my 65?? 389-4spd, 3:55 posi. new engine comp cam & lifter set 265DEH?? Or is it just a waste of money?? Soon to get the tri power setup installed.

Thanx Ric


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

You will notice a difference! I believe the Ram Air manifolds give you about 20 HP more than the log manifolds. You can really feel it between 3500 and 5500 rpm. 

The bonus is they fit in the chassis perfectly.


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanx for the info Richard. That's a big gain!! I see them in Ames and OPG but assume there's only one manufacturer??

Anyplace better than another to buy from??

Thanx Ric


----------



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have got them on my 65 gto 428 tripower 4 speed. They fit perfect no leaks.
You can feel the difference for sure. Check out my pics.


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

D1147 said:


> I have got them on my 65 gto 428 tripower 4 speed. They fit perfect no leaks.
> You can feel the difference for sure. Check out my pics.


I see they come in 2&1/4 in or 2&1/2 in........... what did you get and they look ceramic coated?? yes ??

Thanx for the input. where did you buy your?? Ric


----------



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

I got mine from a place called ram air restoration. They are 2-1/2 in and are painted with eastwood company exhaust brush on paint which holds up great.


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

D1147 said:


> I got mine from a place called ram air restoration. They are 2-1/2 in and are painted with eastwood company exhaust brush on paint which holds up great.


Thanx D............. I'll go with those and get them ceramic coated.

L8TR Ric:cheers


----------

